# Heads Up: Orient Mako @ Â£78



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Those chaps and Creation have the Black Mako on rubber at Â£78 at the moment...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

What a cracking deal and free delivery to the UK. Good heads up.

:thumbup:


----------



## johneboy (Apr 15, 2013)

apm101 said:


> Those chaps and Creation have the Black Mako on rubber at Â£78 at the moment...


By now the price has crept up to Â£84 with a bracelet. All out of stock though.


----------



## mb8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Creation is from usa, how much would import tax cost for buying watches from there?

Thank you very much.

edit: read they ship from singapore, how much would import tax be though?


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

They state that parcels contain 'measuring instruments', and thus don't attract customs duty. I've had 3 watches from them without being taxed at all.

HTH,

Alex.


----------



## mb8 (Jul 4, 2013)

apm101 said:


> They state that parcels contain 'measuring instruments', and thus don't attract customs duty. I've had 3 watches from them without being taxed at all.
> 
> HTH,
> 
> Alex.


Oh wow thank you very much!


----------

